
How to Choose the Best Mechanical Keyboard - esubius
https://www.extremetech.com/computing/241872-choose-right-mechanical-keyboard
======
sigwinch28
I've been considering building my own ErgoDox for quite a while. I enjoy the
idea of being in control of switch selection, firmware, and general
appearance. Not to mention the satisfaction of having assembled something
which I use so much daily.

At the moment I'm using a generic 105 key Cherry MX Blue keyboard. Does anyone
have experience with the ErgoDox, or have tips for someone looking at building
their own?

~~~
ender341341
I've been using an ErgoDox for 4 or 5 years & absolutely love it.

I went with a mix of switchs (the keys my pinky hit take less force than the
other keys) and it's really nice.

It took me a day or 2 to get to typing most things without errors, took a
couple weeks to get back up to speed (I type much faster now, though I imaging
switching to any unlabeled keyboard would have done that).

It does take patience to build, or you can get pre-made ones like the ergodox-
ez or from falbatech. I went from almost 0 experience soldering to making the
ergodox, the guide on massdrop was very thorough, also watched a few youtube
examples.

